# Farbige Teichfolie, Qulität und Bezugsquellen



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

wenn ich an Schwimmen denke denke ich an das blaue Meer .....

Kurzum: Es ist ja anscheinend schon ein Fortschritt, daß es grüne Teichfolie gibt. Bei der blauen sieht es eher Mau aus. Ich möchte trotz Vlies ca. 1,5 mm PVC Folie legen. Schwimmbadfolie ist extrem teuer und antibakteriell behandelt. Ein Anbieter bietet blaue Folie aber nur 0,8 mm.

Wer hat einen blauen Schwimmteich schon einmal realisiert?


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo Mathias frag mal bei BIO Teich nach so viel ich weis verarbeiten die als blaue Folie Wird aber insgesamt sehr schwierig werden weil einfach der Bedarf fehlt. Ich persönlich habe eine beige Folie die das Wasser Türkis stahlen lässt, da die Umgebung die sich im Wasser spiegelt auch zu den Farbeffekten beiträgt. Helle Folie hat aber auch den Nachteil das man alle Ablagerungen sieht und unter Umständen höheren Reinigungsaufwand erfordert.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2005)

Ja das mit dem Dreck fürchte isch würde ein Problem werden zumal ich möglichst wenig Arbeit im laufenden Betrieb haben möchte.

Wer hat den Erfahrungen wie die Folie tief im Teich wirkt? Wird die Farbe etwas dunkler oder sogar heller?

Ich habe ein grünes Muster was bei Tageslicht deutlich grün aber nicht zu hell ist das würde auch gehen wenn es am Teichboden (ca.2m) nicht doch wieder schwarz wirkt.

Hellbaue Teichfolie könnte da natürlich auch zu stark ins Auge stechen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo Mathias, die Farbe wird auch von dem Teich innenaufbau mitbeeinflusst. Das heist je heller die Steine die einbeaut werden um so heller erscheint auch deine Wasserfläche kannst ja mal in meine Gallerie schauen, Bild 3 gereinigter Beckenboden Bild 6 Boden mit Ablagerung  und Schatten. hier kannst du gut sehen was alles die Farben beeinflusst. Wenn es dir nicht so weit ist kannst gerne bei mir mal vorbeischauen. In jedem Fall solltest dir einen guten Teichreiniger bei heller Folie anschaffen. Reinigungszyklus je nach persönlichem Geschmack ca 6 bis 8 Wochen während der Badesaison.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo Mathias, 

wenn Du als Muster die grüne Folie von Mielke hast, kannst Du Dir ja mal die Bilder in meinem Album anschauen, da sieht man, wie die Farbe wirkt. Werde demnächst mal einige aktuelle Bilder einstellen. 

Unter Wassereinfluss wird die Folie noch etwas heller, was Du an deinem Muster auch einfach ausprobieren kannst, wenn Du einfach einen Tropfen Wasser ein paar Minuten einwirken lässt und ihn dann abwischst. 

Gruß
Erwin


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Mathias,

hier mal ein Link wo ich meine Folie her habe: * defekter Link entfernt *

ich habe aber für meinen Teich (Fischteich) die Sandfarbene genommen ...Service und Lieferung 1a


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Matthias,

wir haben damals schwarze Folie verlegt, weil wir gern ein möglichst natürliches Bild (Farbe) haben wollten.  Da unser Haus 1,60 m höher liegt als der Teich, gucken wir ja immer von oben darauf.

Wenn sich Ablagerungen absetzen, sieht es dann aber genau wie bei grüner Folie aus. Aus der Erfahrung heraus, würde ich jetzt  nur noch dunkelgüne Folie verwenden.

Selbst wenn sich nur wenig Blütenstaub absetzt, sieht es auf allen andersfarbigen Folien, als dunkelgrün, gleich schmutzig aus!

Fotos kannst DU jede Menge auf meiner homepage sehen.

Liebe Grüße
Gabriele


----------

